

Show HN: Emails That Win You Clients – A guide to cold emails (free chapter) - robwco
http://emailsthatwin.com/

======
zetong14
I actually face the issues you described but for some reason I am not super
convinced to buy the book. Maybe it's only me, but I guess a little more
technical chapter for review could be better?

~~~
rahimnathwani
So the copy failed to get you as a client?

